# Dynamic Exhaust setting



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi All,
When I switch the Exhaust to Dynamic in Drive Select, as well as opening the valve in the Exhaust, it seems to be adding an artificial exhaust boom into the car (maybe through the speakers), I love the engine blipping on down shifts to balance the revs but I don't like the artificial sound inside. Is there a way to deactivate this fake sound?
Regards,
Martin,


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

yep! as soon as you put dynamic, you can notice a different audio noise inside! there is an hidden speaker, I remember under the dash and you can set its volume only via vag.

Controller A9 -> Select channel volume of the actuator for seismic -> function 10 - Adjustment
The default value is 100%


----------



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> yep! as soon as you put dynamic, you can notice a different audio noise inside! there is an hidden speaker, I remember under the dash and you can set its volume only via vag.
> 
> Controller A9 -> Select channel volume of the actuator for seismic -> function 10 - Adjustment
> The default value is 100%


Hi Manu,
You are someone with much knowledge. Thank you. I don't have a cable or the Software to do this change. I will have a word with my own Dealer to see if they can do it, but I have a good idea what they will say.
Regards,
Martin,


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

thanks! if you are a little close with an Audi mechanic, you can adjust it or do other vag things with the Audi computer,,,that's how I started in 2007..otherwise buy a Vag cable, little price but very useful sometime!


----------



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> thanks! if you are a little close with an Audi mechanic, you can adjust it or do other vag things with the Audi computer,,,that's how I started in 2007..otherwise buy a Vag cable, little price but very useful sometime!


If I buy the VAG Cable, what Software do I require to run it? Where on the car do you plug the Cable in to.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

it works only on win and the kit is cable+software. the price is about 45-50€


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> it works only on win and the kit is cable+software. the price is about 45-50€


Can you recommend one in particular just so we know we're buying a compatible one? Or are all vag cable kits the same and broadly compatible?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

the last version compatible with vehicle until my 2015 is the 14.10 so get this!
next year, there'll be another version for news vehicle but normally, since the electronics is 95% the same (depends from the optionals) between Audi VW skoda seat and its models, you can continue to use this cable for many years


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

I know you can get cheap VCDS cables and software, but as far as I know the only truly legal and reliable one is from Ross-Tech. And they cost around £270 in the UK. I'd be happy to be corrected by someone more knowledgeable than me on this subject, but I was under the impression that most of the other VCDS offerings were basically pirate copies of the Ross-Tech system, although I know there are some reduced functionality systems out there that may be legit. I do know that I wouldn't mess with my car without the right kit.

If you're interested in the genuine article, then you can get it here: http://www.ilexa.co.uk/acatalog/vagcom. ... wwodRjYPsA although there are quite a few other UK suppliers.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

of course there is also the original, but for these well known activations, I think is useless buy the original.. otherwise I know is better!


----------



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> of course there is also the original, but for these well known activations, I think is useless buy the original.. otherwise I know is better!


Hi Manu,
Where is the Socket located for the VAG COM 14 VAG HEX + CAN diagnostic Cable?

Regards,
Martin


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

10cm close to the lever for open the bonnet.
You have to look under the dash


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

Martin_E said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > of course there is also the original, but for these well known activations, I think is useless buy the original.. otherwise I know is better!
> ...


Looks like you're new to this kind of work so just make sure to have auto scan, save all details and original settings before modifying anything.

That way you know which way to go back if you change your mind.
And dont change anything you're not absolutely sure about it, or you may have the unit bricked (hopefully it never happens)


----------



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

audinut said:


> Martin_E said:
> 
> 
> > ManuTT said:
> ...


Hi,
Thanks for the valuable advice above. I will ask one of the AUDI Technicians first, to see if they can reduce the Dynamic internal speaker volume before I purchase the VAG-COM Cable and do it myself. If there's an AUDI Tech reading this message and are willing to do this for me (at a price) I live in Essex UK area, if you contact me it would be much appreciated.
Regards,
Martin,


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

Not sure who is your Audi tech guy. It's ok if he is a "third party" kind (if you know what I mean).

But if they are authorised / official tech from detaler etc... then dont bother, they would not do it. That was from my experience, and a lot of of other guys I knew and heard.

But hey, just give it a go anyway, you never know your luck :lol:


----------



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> 10cm close to the lever for open the bonnet.
> You have to look under the dash


Hi Manu, (Sorry to keep asking you questions)
Please could you tell me what the Volume % is for the inside Speaker in AUTO mode, you said Dynamic was set to 100%.I'm quite happy with the speaker volume in AUTO mode as it does't sound too intrusive.

I still want the Exhaust Valves to open as normal in Dynamic Mode, but I would just like to reduce the Fake exhaust sound inside the car through the Speaker.
Regards,
Martin


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

hi! don't worry, anything for a TT!
actually I don't know the exact %..but the sound generator is on only using dynamic mode or dynamic sound in individual (drive select) or when requested in auto (drive select) if you are driving like a crazy so the car adapts everything to your style.

resuming, sound generator works ON (100%) or OFF and you only can reduce the 100% via vag as you want.
I posted on the vag thread, the coding to reduce that sound...tell me if you don't find it!


----------



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> hi! don't worry, everything for a TT!
> actually I don't know the exact %..but the sound generator is on only using dynamic mode or dynamic sound in individual (drive select) or when requested in auto (drive select) if you are driving like a crazy so the car adapts everything to your style.
> 
> resuming, sound generator works ON (100%) or OFF and you only can reduce the 100% via vag as you want.
> I posted on the vag thread, the coding to reduce that sound...tell me if you don't find it!


Hi Manu,
Wow, so the internal sound generator only works in Dynamic Mode at 100% volume. All other Modes in Drive Select are 0%


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

yes as far as I know..when I'll use vag again, I'll try to check if something changes


----------



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

Update.
Today I had the Soundakator on my TT switched off via the VAG-COM Software. It cost me £20 from a VAG Certified Centre in Chelmsford. It has made accelerating a much more relaxing experience without the dreadful Deep artificial noise going on. So now I can have the exhaust valve open all the time without the booming sound. It sounds GREAT just like it should.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

good! didn't you find anyone around you with vag?


----------



## Martin_E (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Manu,
Unfortunately none of my friends had the VAG-COM Cable so as I said above, I found a very good VAG Service Centre that did it for £20 which wasn't too bad. It sound so much better now its been turned off.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes sometimes I'd like to turn it off either because is not so real..also depends if you have window opened.
I don't know the price of the cable but think to buy it..can be a solution to avoid astute mechanics!


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

So there is not a setting in the car to switch off or reduce the artificial exhaust noise in the cabin. Only had the car for 3 weeks but already its getting on my nerves.....

If not, will my Audi dealer switch it off or refuse? Has anyone else had it switched off by the dealer?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Check my coding thread


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

csi_basel said:


> So there is not a setting in the car to switch off or reduce the artificial exhaust noise in the cabin. Only had the car for 3 weeks but already its getting on my nerves.....
> 
> If not, will my Audi dealer switch it off or refuse? Has anyone else had it switched off by the dealer?


I think you can also disconnect the speaker which I think is on the rear firewall/scuttle not sure how you get to it. I used Vag com to set mine to zero and best thing I did.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I tried to find the speaker but too many pieces to remove before!
It should be under the windscreen but the access is below the wipers


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

I coded mine to zero volume


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Is there no way to turn it up? It's a great feature.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Domz (Aug 22, 2016)

Check out this video





Explains all


----------

